# Advice on style



## Martial_Misadventure (Sep 21, 2006)

For the past month or so Ive been studying Wing Chun. These days im not really sure its the art for me though. Im unhappy with the lack physical conditioning (stength, endurance, ect.) and the complete absence of sparring. Also Im fairly good sized guy at 6'0 and about 225 and feel that my natrual arm and leg length is being negated by staying in the clench range 24/7. Around three days ago I talked to a friend of my father about my concerns and he told me he has been taking Shuri-Te Karate and thought it might better suit me wants. I was hoping for your opinons and a little advice on what styles might better suit me, and some info on Shur-te.


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

Everyone askes this question...No one can really tell you what is best as WE all have our favorites....YOU will have to visit a few schools and maybe take a trial lesson if its offered...DO NOT enter into long lenghty contacts..I cannot help you with Shue-Te as my first dsicipline was Shorin-Ryu..Keep us posted...


----------



## Martial_Misadventure (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, since I have no real knowldge of Karate maybe you could tell me some of the things that would be pretty common amongst the styles, also I could really use some pointers on how to spot a bad school and a good one for that matter.


----------



## bigfighter16 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey. I havn't been studying martial arts for too long, but one thing I can tell you is that if your instructor or, sifu is any kind of rude or obnoxious, then that is a sign to leave. Another thing is, that it depends on the kind of martial art you want to study. Different styles originate from different parts of the world. If you are looking for a more exaggerated style you might want to look into original chinese kung-fu, But if you are looking for more of a straight foreward style, you might want to try a Japanese or Korean style. You have many, many styles to choose from. Some styles have more of a emphasis on physical fitness , so just take your time. youll make the right choice


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 22, 2006)

Martial_Misadventure said:


> taking Shuri-Te Karate and thought it might better suit me wants. I was hoping for your opinons and a little advice on what styles might better suit me, and some info on Shur-te.


 
I think you would like Shuri-te / Shuri-Ryu Karate.  It utilizes a good bit of circular techniques, being more Okinawan in flavor, and certainly a lot more than what the Japanese styles teach.  

You'll get a good workout, since physical conditioning is an essential part of the Shuri-te cirriculum.  

If you don't mind my asking, who is the Shuri-te instructor in your area?


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 22, 2006)

Martial_Misadventure said:


> For the past month or so Ive been studying Wing Chun. These days im not really sure its the art for me though. Im unhappy with the lack physical conditioning (stength, endurance, ect.) and the complete absence of sparring. Also Im fairly good sized guy at 6'0 and about 225 and feel that my natrual arm and leg length is being negated by staying in the clench range 24/7. Around three days ago I talked to a friend of my father about my concerns and he told me he has been taking Shuri-Te Karate and thought it might better suit me wants. I was hoping for your opinons and a little advice on what styles might better suit me, and some info on Shur-te.


 


Drac said:


> Everyone askes this question...No one can really tell you what is best as WE all have our favorites....YOU will have to visit a few schools and maybe take a trial lesson if its offered...DO NOT enter into long lenghty contacts..I cannot help you with Shue-Te as my first dsicipline was Shorin-Ryu..Keep us posted...


 
As Drac hints -- this is a common problem.  A month isn't really long enough to have any idea whether or not a style fits you -- and it's way too long if it really doesn't fit.  There's no way for anyone to advise you over the internet.  But -- no sparring after only a month of training?  Not a big deal, in my opinion.  You really just lack the tools to spar yet; you should maybe be doing some sparring exercises.  And the conditioning?  I don't waste class time with a lot of conditioning myself.  I train in class; conditioning can be done on your own time.  (That's not saying there's no conditioning work -- but the only way that class time alone would be enough would be for class to last several hours, almost every day of the week.  As both a student & instructor -- I'd rather have class time spent learning, not doing situps!)



bigfighter16 said:


> Hey. I havn't been studying martial arts for too long, but one thing I can tell you is that if your instructor or, sifu is any kind of rude or obnoxious, then that is a sign to leave. Another thing is, that it depends on the kind of martial art you want to study. Different styles originate from different parts of the world. If you are looking for a more exaggerated style you might want to look into original chinese kung-fu, But if you are looking for more of a straight foreward style, you might want to try a Japanese or Korean style. You have many, many styles to choose from. Some styles have more of a emphasis on physical fitness , so just take your time. youll make the right choice


 
You've got some very broad statements that aren't 100% accurate, though you close with good advice.  But -- "If your instructor...is any kind of rude or obnoxious..." -- I have to take issue with that.  It's simply to vague.  Demeaning behavior or discipline is a sign that there may be a problem -- but it may be cultural.  But -- one of the greatest martial artists I've ever had the privilige to know or train with can sometimes be very rude/obnoxious in many people's view.  It's simply part of his personality -- but it has caused others to leave.  Their choice; I value what he teaches over the hows...


----------



## Martial_Misadventure (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys, Yeah I know a month isn't long enough to be sparring, but I asked My Sifu about it and he said in so many words that it just wasn't something we did. The lack of actual exercise is more of a problem for me as I was looking for something that would help get me in shape as well as learn to defend myself. As Grenadier's question Im not quite sure, but so far as Ive seen he is the only person teaching it in Arkansas.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> I don't waste class time with a lot of conditioning myself. I train in class; conditioning can be done on your own time. (That's not saying there's no conditioning work -- but the only way that class time alone would be enough would be for class to last several hours, almost every day of the week. As both a student & instructor -- I'd rather have class time spent learning, not doing situps


 
EXCELLENT post..Get to a gym or the "Y (avoid Spa's as many have expensive contracts) and start an exercise regime...You pay for instructions NOT Phys Ed...We never spent more that 15 minutes of dojo time doing boring pushup, situps etc...etc...


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2006)

Martial_Misadventure said:


> For the past month or so Ive been studying Wing Chun. These days im not really sure its the art for me though. Im unhappy with the lack physical conditioning (stength, endurance, ect.) and the complete absence of sparring. Also Im fairly good sized guy at 6'0 and about 225 and feel that my natrual arm and leg length is being negated by staying in the clench range 24/7. Around three days ago I talked to a friend of my father about my concerns and he told me he has been taking Shuri-Te Karate and thought it might better suit me wants. I was hoping for your opinons and a little advice on what styles might better suit me, and some info on Shur-te.


 
You've received some great replies!  Anytime someone asks this question, I always ask, "What are you looking to get out of your training?"  I ask this, because you are the one that is going to be doing the training, and IMHO, its always good to do something that you're enjoying.  Once you've done that, check out some schools in the area and see what you like.

Good luck in your search.

Mike


----------



## Jamie (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi I'm new to these forum so hi everyone!

I've also just started Wing Chun. I found it very well suited to me especially (since i have been looking for an art for over a year now and half of that year testing shotokan karate out, onloy to find it was an Mcdojo and not a style suited for me).

Karate is more of a sport right now. Wing Chun is more of  a straight forward art that suits only particular people. Maybe you should stay on longer for the chi-sao, it's great fun!​


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Good for you..Keep us posted as to your progress...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't think the answer is so much as to which is a better style for you - because all styles have their merits. The better way to go about it would be to find a teacher of an art you like that really inspires you with the material and makes it come alive within your desired context. I can't think of many arts that can't be applied in any range. It's up to the teacher to show you how. Find one that inspires this kind of learning .


----------



## still learning (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello, Try JUDO!  You will be surprise how effective it can be.  Learning Judo looks easy.....but anyone can learn them.  You will find you will only need to master 3 or 4 throws and you will be able to take anyone down.

As you progress you will see it is a GREAT art to Learn!   Attend a few classes.  See for yourself.  .........Aloha


----------



## Jamie (Sep 28, 2006)

What about if you're facing multiple opponents? Don't get me wrong Judo is quite an effective art for what's it is supposed to be for but some how I just seem you would struiggle grappling 5 or 6 aggressors at once.


----------



## bigfighter16 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well the thing is, is that me and six of my friends decided to start taking Kenpo here in Sacramento, but as I said the instructor there was extemely rude to everyone he also used extremely profane language. Even one of his more advanced students had apperently had enough of his attitude and is now attending another school, we also did the same. I dont mean to point a finger at instructors in general. But I still feel like I should be able to respect my instructor not fear him/her.

Im just speaking from my point of view.


----------



## Drac (Sep 28, 2006)

bigfighter16 said:


> But I still feel like I should be able to respect my instructor not fear him/her.
> 
> Im just speaking from my point of view.


 
An excellent point of view...Pay good money to attend a school and be afraid of the Sensei, Sifu,etc..etc..Not me.


----------



## still learning (Sep 28, 2006)

Jamie said:


> What about if you're facing multiple opponents? Don't get me wrong Judo is quite an effective art for what's it is supposed to be for but some how I just seem you would struiggle grappling 5 or 6 aggressors at once.


 

In any art taking on  5 or 6 people..(best art-learning to run fast!)
Judo has throws that will keep alot of people down for recoverly.  Do not under estimate Judo! 

If you never experience it....try it and you will learn how effective it can be!   .........still learning.....Aloha


----------



## Drac (Sep 28, 2006)

still learning said:


> Do not under estimate Judo!


 
Amen..The ONLY time I almost got my butt whipped in the bar I was a bouncer at was at the hands of a mildly intoxicated Judoka..Humbling experience and an eye opener..


----------

